# My prewar bike line up



## CWCMAN (Jul 22, 2015)

Not to out do Chris, Robertriley, but I was just about to post this as well.

I'm up to 9 bikes. However, two are missing from the pic. My blue/red CWC hang tank which is hanging from the rafters in my garage. I didn't want to move out the bus to get it down. Also my 34 Blackhawk which is in San Diego having some paint work done. 10 is probably the magic number for me  These are all keepers.....Including the Buses in the garage.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 22, 2015)

That blue Rollfast clashes with the rest.  Feel free to come by and drop it off.   Oh yah...copy cat!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 22, 2015)

The Rollfast and the Elgin's are definitely in the minority in my collection but they do add some flavor to the herd.

My 10th bike will be your 36 RM


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice stable, Eddie!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice! You have some killer rides man. Digging the all them. 10 seems to be the magic number


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice bikes Eddie! Because I collect all marques 10 is not a number I can live with. I think I'm up to about 35 or so in the permanent collection and it seems I always see something else down the line that strikes my fancy so I'm not sure what a good number is. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2015)

That's one happy looking herd, nice collection. Those buses aren't too shabby either.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 23, 2015)

mike j said:


> That's one happy looking herd, nice collection. Those buses aren't too shabby either.



Yes Eddie, wheres the link to where you posted pics of your Bus on the VW forum?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicely done! A bent tank is on my list for sure...


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 23, 2015)

Really nice lineup here . Good stuff .


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments.

Don, you can see more of my VW bus collection on thesamba.com under ea57rhd

Shawn, 10 seems to be a good even number but the reality is, I'll most likely have more then that since I have my sights set on a few other prewars. When that certain bike comes up I can't seem to exercise any control 

I think we all know that feeling.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice Eddie, good looking group.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments.
> 
> Don, you can see more of my VW bus collection on thesamba.com under ea57rhd
> 
> ...




I hear ya Eddie. I thought I had all the Schwinns I wanted but one popped up recently I flat couldn't resist. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2015)

wish I only had 7....
nice group.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think there is many that can out do Chris. I have seen the truth.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 23, 2015)

I know of a couple guys that have over 100 bikes...now that's crazy!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 23, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I know of a couple guys that have over 100 bikes...now that's crazy!




Well, I wouldn't say that. If they have the space then I don't see a problem. It is those guys that have limited space and have way too many bikes for their space that is when one can say they own too many bikes.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 23, 2015)

That's not an original color for the "Barndoor" on the right is it? I don't think I've ever seen one like that.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 23, 2015)

No, my 53 was ordered as a double cargo door both sides and delivered to Switzerland in factory primer. The first coat of paint was red non VW color since it was painted by the company that ordered it and most likely had company logos as well.

The color that you see is the second respray done in Switzerland as well. Oh yeah, it also has a coach built rear hatch. All the cab interior paint is still the factory primer which is not to say a rattle can type "flat gray" color, it actually has shine to it.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

MMMMMmmmmmmm......Barndoor!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 23, 2015)

You have a really nice collection. That blue rollfast is awesome.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice collection!
As far as "too many bikes" no such thing! 
Anyway you have a very nice group and I dig the VW's too!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2015)

You've made some really good decisions with your collection Eddie, all quality machines like you bypassed the early stage many of us go through collecting just any old bike.
Chris


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks again fellas. I've been collecting bikes and VW's since the early 80's. I made my fair share of mistakes with turd purchases back then. I'm a bit older and wiser now, so I only go after original paint prewar bikes that have the certain flair that catches my eye. 

And thanks Chris for selling me a couple bikes that are a part of my permanent stable.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bikes are cool but id be in the garage checking out those busses!


----------

